# Which lighting should I use for an Frontosa tank?



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

What are people using for nice lighting that can be programmed to turn off an on?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I use two AquaIllumination Hydra FiftyTwo +HD units in my 450gal. They're very nice but the highest % I ever have them set to is 18% for 30 minutes two different times during the day when I like to view the tank. Realized later these are made for salt water reef aquariums. I'm sure I could have purchased something cheaper somewhere that is more appropriate.

Hopefully someone else will chime in with some other suggestions.


----------

